# GHRP-6 worth the money?



## Paulblart (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm thinking about trying peptides in the near future and looking for advice.  I have a few days left in a tren/test/mast cycle and then I will PCT with HCG, Nolvadex, and clomid.  During the time I am off I would like to try peptides.  leaning towards GHRP-6 because I have always had issues having no appetite.  would it be worth the money?  is there other peptides anyone would reccomend? thanks


----------



## bvs (Jun 3, 2016)

In my experience peptides make no difference, Id save your money


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 3, 2016)

How old r u?  If your under 30 u dont need peptides


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jun 3, 2016)

By itself, GHRP6 won't do much apart from making you hungry as **** so it is an option if that's your only goal. It does need to be combined with a GHRH (mod GRF 1-29, etc) to get the, albeit limited, GH-releasing benefits if your interested in that. 

Personally, I'd focus on adjust your diet & food sources to re-stimulate your appetite rather than relying on a peptide but that's just me.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jun 3, 2016)

Ghrp-6 is only good for appetite IMO , pin half hr before a meal and you can eat 2- 3 times more than normal . I personally like it on blast with orals bc they kill my appetite but with 6 you font need to worry about it

^^^^ only reason to even think about it , besides that it's a waste of money and effort dude


----------



## bronco (Jun 3, 2016)

A lot of pinning for little to no results


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 3, 2016)

Paulblart said:


> I'm thinking about trying peptides in the near future and looking for advice.  I have a few days left in a tren/test/mast cycle and then I will PCT with HCG, Nolvadex, and clomid.  During the time I am off I would like to try peptides.  leaning towards GHRP-6 because I have always had issues having no appetite.  would it be worth the money?  is there other peptides anyone would reccomend? thanks



dont man.  I am younger and thought i could get all these GH gains.  

Regardless of advice not to do it, i went ahead.  Spent about 1500 before i realized i wasnt going to get that much from pep's or even GH til the dose gets hi and you toss in some slin.  


so if its just GHRP 6, no.  if you even add another pep, still no.  Much better things to use.


----------



## TheHercWithAMouth (Jul 6, 2016)

Waste of money...I'd rather use a SARM like Ostarine at a low dose for 4-6 weeks between cycles after PCT if you're looking to maintain a little more strength and size. BUT, contrary to popular belief if you keep up with your training intensity and adjust your diet and recovery properly to compensate for normal androgen levels you won't deflate if you come completely off. Time off is not only good for your body, it's good for your mind as well...it teaches you to keep your faith in training and diet and to look at PEDs as what they are: enhancement, not foundations.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 6, 2016)

TheHercWithAMouth said:


> Waste of money...I'd rather use a SARM like Ostarine at a low dose for 4-6 weeks between cycles after PCT if you're looking to maintain a little more strength and size. BUT, contrary to popular belief if you keep up with your training intensity and adjust your diet and recovery properly to compensate for normal androgen levels you won't deflate if you come completely off. Time off is not only good for your body, it's good for your mind as well...it teaches you to keep your faith in training and diet and to look at PEDs as what they are: enhancement, not foundations.



Very well said.


----------



## Bigmills (Nov 18, 2016)

Paulblart said:


> I'm thinking about trying peptides in the near future and looking for advice.  I have a few days left in a tren/test/mast cycle and then I will PCT with HCG, Nolvadex, and clomid.  During the time I am off I would like to try peptides.  leaning towards GHRP-6 because I have always had issues having no appetite.  would it be worth the money?  is there other peptides anyone would reccomend? thanks


I know I'm new to this board and saying that I have been on professional muscle and bop means nothing, but I also have issues with appetite and have been using ghrp-6 for probably the last five or six years if not longer and one thing it will help for without a doubt his appetite. In my 10 years of experience one thing I have learned and that is a lot of these underground research peptide companies have a lot of bull shit especially when it comes to stuff like IGF. However when it comes to things that are not as expensive to make like ghrp-6 or mt2 I've never had a problem with either and no dozens of guys who use all that liquid Viagra and liquid Cialis and it works too even the liquid Clen. But like I said I wouldn't go crazy and start buying stuff like IGF from these guys,but I think you are OK when it comes to ghrp-6.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 18, 2016)

Bigmills said:


> I know I'm new to this board and saying that I have been on professional muscle and bop means nothing, but I also have issues with appetite and have been using ghrp-6 for probably the last five or six years if not longer and one thing it will help for without a doubt his appetite. In my 10 years of experience one thing I have learned and that is a lot of these underground research peptide companies have a lot of bull shit especially when it comes to stuff like IGF. However when it comes to things that are not as expensive to make like ghrp-6 or mt2 I've never had a problem with either and no dozens of guys who use all that liquid Viagra and liquid Cialis and it works too even the liquid Clen. But like I said I wouldn't go crazy and start buying stuff like IGF from these guys,but I think you are OK when it comes to ghrp-6.



Saying you have been on PM and BOP is kinda like strike one and two around here really... pm may be large but it's not well respected and neither is BOP


----------



## Bigmills (Nov 18, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Saying you have been on PM and BOP is kinda like strike one and two around here really... pm may be large but it's not well respected and neither is BOP


Sorry brother I wasn't aware of that and I apologize.. I just didn't want to sound like some new guy they came out of nowhere that hasn't done any research whatsoever...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 18, 2016)

Bigmills said:


> Sorry brother I wasn't aware of that and I apologize.. I just didn't want to sound like some new guy they came out of nowhere that hasn't done any research whatsoever...



Don't have to worry about that here. Just relate your own experiences.  That's what most are looking for here.


----------



## glycomann (Nov 19, 2016)

I've been using peptides for years. GHRP-2 is my staple.  It makes more of a difference when you are older, like over 35. Olde thatn that even more noticable.  It restores GH secretion in older persones so what you're getting is not so much supraphysiologic levels but normal more youthful levels.


----------



## Bigmills (Nov 19, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Don't have to worry about that here. Just relate your own experiences.  That's what most are looking for here.


Thanks for understanding brother I appreciate that and that's what I'm here for..


----------



## donjuanelite (Jan 14, 2017)

I got to log ghrp 6, 2 and cjc for a company for free. 

During that time I would say it was ok, sleep was better, ghrp6 made me hungry as all hell a plus if you have appetite issues, asidr from that it wouldn't be worth the money imo. Strickly to hit calories sure, but other than that, test is cheaper and more effective haha.


----------



## Bigmills (Jan 17, 2017)

donjuanelite said:


> I got to log ghrp 6, 2 and cjc for a company for free.
> 
> During that time I would say it was ok, sleep was better, ghrp6 made me hungry as all hell a plus if you have appetite issues, asidr from that it wouldn't be worth the money imo. Strickly to hit calories sure, but other than that, test is cheaper and more effective haha.


Ghrp-6 is mainly used for appetite purposes. I can eat about 35 - 3800 calories a day but it is hard to get them my last two meals so I will take 300 MCG of ghrp-6 and have no problem getting down my last two meals and hitting 5000 calories. So it is definitely worth the money for someone who is looking to increase their appetite when you look at how cheap it is. You can get a kit of 10 files 5 mg each so each file will last you over a month and you're only paying about $7 a vial if you buy it by the kit.

Now if you're looking to increase your igf levels it's a proven fact that ghrp-6 or 2 with CJC (mod grf) everyone is different but me personally and a friend of mine who actually did a log had both of our igf levels in the 420's.. I would have to say that money wise it is equivalent to taking GH. As far as building muscle goes of course there's nothing better than test? But you can take as much test as you want however if you're not eating enough food it will do nothing for you so ghrp-6 definitely has its place..


----------



## MappleJoe (Feb 7, 2017)

i tried ghrp6 last year and just water gain


----------

